# Rohrbaugh



## Basscat24 (Mar 22, 2011)

What are people's thoughts on a Rohrbaugh 9MM for ccw?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While I don't own the specific gun in question, I do carry a .45 of about the same size, so I can comment in general about using a mini-pistol for self-defense.

Shooting a tiny pistol accurately and effectively is not easy. This is particularly true if the tiny gun permits a grip with only trigger-finger and one-and-a-half other fingers, and if the mini-pistol fires a reasonably powerful cartridge (like the 9mm or .45).
Recoil, which will include both flip and twist, is difficult to manage, which means that your second (and subsequent) shots may be delivered too slowly and inaccurately to be effective. You may also find yourself developing a flinch.

You will have to do a lot of dry- and live-fire practice, and you will have to continue to practice consistently and daily while carrying the gun.
Presentation from pocket carry also requires lots of practice, if you wish to become quick and sure.

The good part is that it'll be so easy to conceal, for daily carry, that even you won't notice that you're concealing a deadly defensive weapon.


----------



## Basscat24 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Makes a lot of sense, thanks for the info


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I too looked into this weapon. It is quite small (but not all that light). It is beautifully crafted and nicely finished. The manufacturer has a reputation for excellent service after the sale.

They do seem to have some feeding issues with some ammo, but if you have a problem with your pet ammo the manufacturer will tune the weapon to work with it. (I don't know this first-hand, but I joined the Rohrbaugh forum and read through the entries.)

It is not a cheap weapon and it is not significantly smaller than the Kel-Tec. The current Kel-Tec 9mm weapons are supposed to be very reliable (and about 1/3 the cost of the Rohrbaugh).

Right now I am wavering, but I think I will go with the S & W 340PD (11.4 ounces, .357 magnum), for about $200.00 less than the Rohrbaugh.

You should probably read through the Rohrbaugh forum entries to get more background. http://www.rohrbaughforum.com/

By the way, I've been advised that it is pronounced Row-bug.


----------



## johnnyballs (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a Rohrbaugh 9mm,Glock27,and a new Kimber Master Carry.
I shoot in a defensive pistol league every week.I use the Glock for that.I am still getting used to the Kimber.It has some feeding issues,which I am not happy about.My Glock goes bang everytime.
My Rohrbaugh.I carry it 95% of the time.I use a Crossbreed inside IOW most of time.You don't even know you"re carrying it.
I was in Viet nam and carried an M16 all the time.I also had an M60 machine gun and an M79 grenade launcher.But that stayed in the cab of my truck.Bottom line,what are you more apt to carry?


----------

